# 

## R4DZ1U

witam. Zabieram się za wymianę starego drewnianego, rozlatującego sie płotu na nowy. Zamiast drewnianych słupków chciałem małe słupki z klinkieru, na jedna cegłę lub na 1 i 1/2 cegły. Nie mam w tym doświadczenia, więc proszę o jakieś porady lub wskazówki. Odpada z racji kosztów zlecenie prac komu innemu.
Z tego co wiem, fundament pod słupek na 1 cegłę to 20x20 cm, pod słupek na 1 i 1/2 to 30x30. Izolowany folią, góra szalunkowana +10cm nad ziemię.
Teraz to co mnie nurtuje:
1. Czy zbroić słupki prętami? o ile te na 1 i 1/2 cegły się da, to chyba na 1 cegłę już nie ? i mile widziany przykład jak mają iść pręty w słupku, czy przy samych cegłach, czy jak?
2. Który rodzaj słupków wybrać? na 1 czy 1 i 1/2 cegły? Przęsła drewniane 2,5 metra długie.
3. Jak zachować równe odstępy pomiędzy cegłami?
4. Czy w przypadku słupków na 1 i 1/2 cegły wypełniać jakąś zaprawą środek? Czy tylko słupki trzymające bramę, a przęsła już nie ma takiej konieczności?
5. Z czego wykonać fundament pod słupek? w sklepie gdzie kupowałem cement powiedziano mi, że można użyć betonu o składzie 1:3 (cement :tongue: iasek).
Będę wdzięczny za wszystkie, nawet najbardziej oczywiste wskazówki, gdyż nie znam się na tym kompletnie, ale mam zapał do pracy i szybko się uczę  :big grin:  poziomicą posługiwać się umię, więc chyba tak źle nie będzie  :wink:

----------


## celadon

Ja właśnie muruję takie ogrodzenie (a budowlańcem nie jestem). U mnie to wygląda tak:
a) słupki na 1,5 cegły 
b) przerwa/fuga między cegłami 9-11mm (cegły klinkierowe nie są idealnie równe)
c) fundament pod słupek - 35 cm szeroki (ja u siebie mam fundament na całej długości płotu-25m bo muruje także 5 warstw murka "pod" przęsłem), wykonany z cementu, na to hydroizolacja (papa, masy bitumiczne, etc.)
d) zbrojenie w słupek- 1 pręt fi12 zatopiony już w fundamencie
e) ważna rzecz zaprawa do murowania - ja używam takiej z zawartością trasu
f) wypełnienie słupka robię też tą samą zaprawą
g) najważniejsze......nie spieszyć się i co chwilę używać poziomicy, dobrze "wypoziomowac" fundament (żeby słupki były na podobnej wysokości) i ponownie nie spieszyć się, nie spieszyć, powoli, bez pośpiechu
e) do zachowania odległości między cegłami są specjalne krzyżyki, albo (ja to preferuję) listwy dystansowe do klinkieru - koszt ok 4zł za listwę (używam ok 15sztuk)
f)  wypełnić słupek zaprawą trzeba żeby nie zbierała się woda i w zimie nie rozsadziło słupka.
g) co do tego jakie słupki (1 czy 1,5 cegły) - zależy od tego co Tobie się podoba oraz jakie obciążenie-bramę będziesz miał. Ja mam na 1,5 cegły w dodatku z zaokrąglonymi rogami, a na słupki przy bramie 2 razy szerzej.

Muruję pierwszy raz (nigdy w życiu nie pracowałem z cegłami) i żona mówi, że nawet prosto mi wychodzi.

----------


## Zonzi

Mi wlasnie panowie koncza ogrodzenie. Slupek na 1.5 cegly ma 38 x 38 i taki mniej wiecej fundamencik musisz zrobic. Wazne jest wyznaczenie na poczatku wszystkich roznic wysokosci wzdluz ogrodzenia zeby wyrownac fundamentem nad ziemia. Zbrojenie 4 x 8 

Nie odcinali slupkow przeciwwilgociowo. Klinkier Wienerbergera taki sobie jest. Kolorowany oszczednosciowo tylko z 2 stron i nie wszystkie cegly dojechaly w nienaruszonym stanie. Raczej drugi raz bym nie kupil ale zostaly mi cegly z komina. Zaprawa do murowania klinkieru z trasem pod kolor fugi. 

Panowie mieli pociete listewki metalowe dzieki czemu murowanie szybko szlo. Jak zaprawa zwiazala to wyciagali listewki i szpachelka do fugowania wyrownywali spoiny.  Na koniec srodek zalali betonem. Zaprawa do klinkieru tez mozna ale to troche bez sensu bo drozej wychodzi. 

powodzenia

----------

